# experment recharging regular batteries,Alkaline



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

A while back I did a post about recharging regular alkaline batteries.
I ordered a battery charger that's so-post to be able to charge them. And I thought it might be
a good idea to do some experimenting to encase anyone is thinking about getting a battery charger.

I'm going to drain a new set of batteries and recharge them over and over to see how 
much storage power they loose with each charge. 
This might be some useful information after the SHTF 
It's going be a lot easier to find dead batteries to recharge than finding new ones.

What I will be using,

For a battery charger, I got the Maximal Power FC999
I liked this charger because it will run off a 12 volt supply like a car 12 volt outlet
or directly off of batteries used in a solar set up

REMEMBER, When TSHTF and we loose the grid a battery charger won't be any 
good to you if you need 110 volts to run it.



For batteries,, I'm going to go with Duracell AA it's a popular Alkaline battery and if your looking to put 
some back as preps you can get them in bulk for about .30 each with an expiration date of 2012

For a light,, I'm going to use an old school flashlight with a incandescent bulb that will
drain the batteries a lot faster than a led light. I did a post using a led flashlight to see how long
it would take to drain the batteries and it took something crazy like 100 hours

To judge when the batteries are dead I will be using a lux meter. This way we will know 
exactly when the light is a the same strength as it was when it was shut off before.





I started about 35 minutes ago the light is already starting to dim a little I will post what happens as I go

It took 2 hours 10 minutes to drain the batteries to 0 
I put them in the charger it may take 4 to 5 hrs to recharge I'm continue in the morning

I'm starting over,, The grand kids turned off the light lost track of the amount of time it was on.
I'm draining a new set of batteries now ,,, Kids what the heck.
They thought they were helping me out by shutting off my flashlight

On the first draining of a set of batteries that were recharged one time,,
They lasted 1hr 20 minutes -- I got them back on the charger

The second time I recharged them i got about 1 hour of usage.
-- I got them back on the charger

The third time they lasted about the same as the second time 1 hour 
-- I got them back in the charger

The fourth time they only lasted about 45 min 
-- I got them back in the charger - And they started out a little dim

The fifth time they started out really dim and only gave off a usable
light for a few minuets -----End of experiment-----

I have ordered some true rechargeable batteries maybe I'll run some experiments 
on them when I get them. Anyone interested in that?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Keep us in the light...


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

I can remember 45 or so years ago my mom had an AM/FM radio that ran on 110 or batteries and there was a switch on the radio that was marked charge batteries. I don't recall if it worked well or not for recharging batteries.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I have a solar yard light that takes a 1.2 volt AA sized battery. Its coupled to a single AA LED flashlight. The 1.2 volts is enough to power the flashlight. But i have not tested it for length of operation.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

In terms of flashlight use, sticking with AAs is a safe bet. I've seen some chargers in stores that claim to charge regular non rechargeable cells and I've always been curious.

Personally, I use Eneloop rechargeables for stuff I use frequently and Energizer lithiums on lights that don't get much use (BOB, glove box etc)

The nice thing about many modern lights is many have ultra low settings, which allows for a few lumen output and 48+ hour run times in that mode.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Has anyone seen this?
Has anyone bought it?
Does anyone want to go in on it?
Oh it's$47

Recondition Your Old Batteries Back To 100% Of Their Working Condition ? EZ Battery Reconditioning


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey Budget, I almost bought the Maximal Power FC999 but I just bought some flashlights that use the 18650 3.7 volt cells so I got a charger that does alkalines and the 18650 cells. I also ordered 10 more 18650 cells and 2 small chargers that use 110. The universal charger I'm getting is also 12 volt input which you mention in your OP. The one I ordered is 27 bucks. Will try to post a link below.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> Has anyone seen this?
> Has anyone bought it?
> Does anyone want to go in on it?
> Oh it's$47
> ...


I've read up on battery reconditioners. Older batteries sulfate with time on the plates and slowly grow weaker. These units purposely overcharge the battery in an effort to stir the old stratified electrolyte and help clean up the plates. They will not fix a battery that has physical damage to the plates, they only will help clean up the plates.

Sometimes they work giving you another year or two of battery life, sometimes they don't.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

FoolAmI said:


> I've read up on battery reconditioners. Older batteries sulfate with time on the plates and slowly grow weaker. These units purposely overcharge the battery in an effort to stir the old stratified electrolyte and help clean up the plates. They will not fix a battery that has physical damage to the plates, they only will help clean up the plates.
> 
> Sometimes they work giving you another year or two of battery life, sometimes they don't.


But they claim any/all batteries.... I dunno know but that would be a great barter talent for TSHTF scenarios, i think.
$47
I'd split the buy with someone.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> But they claim any/all batteries....


I want to hear about the OP test results so I'm only going to make this last off topic post on this thread.

They are careful to claim all batteries in good condition. How many 5 yr old batteries are still in good condition with no shorted, cracked, or broken plates and connecters. Quite a few but not all. If I recall correctly it will give you some life in about 65% of all old batteries but it will not rejuvenate the battery to "like new" condition.

The more exposed lead (larger surface area) on the plates of a battery the higher the cranking amp potential but this means less total lead per plate because they make the plates ridged or deeply pitted (when new) to give more surface area. Less lead means less service life. By the time the battery is 5+ years old this surface area has been mostly eaten away leaving thin smoother plates. These thinner plates break easier and can produce less energy until you either start breaking plates or the battery is simply not able to produce enough amperage to start the vehicle.

Deep cycle batteries focus more on total life with deep discharges than high cranking amperage so they have thicker less textured plates with more lead.

Because Gel and AGM batteries are less tolerant of the heating the higher voltage a battery reconditioner makes I'd imagine flooded lead acid deep cycle batteries would be your best bet.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> I've read up on battery reconditioners. Older batteries sulfate with time on the plates and slowly grow weaker.


I read your post and I think you are referring to Flooded Lead Acid (FLA) batteries, i.e. car batteries or deep discharge or golf cart batteries, used in solar applications. There are no real plates in Carbon Zinc batteries, but we recharged them all the time in the 60's, parents were cheap, batteries were a luxury.

*Rancher *


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Great thread Budget!
Keep us posted.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

James m said:


> I have a solar yard light that takes a 1.2 volt AA sized battery. Its coupled to a single AA LED flashlight. The 1.2 volts is enough to power the flashlight. But i have not tested it for length of operation.


Why not?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

azrancher said:


> I read your post and I think you are referring to Flooded Lead Acid (FLA) batteries, i.e. car batteries or deep discharge or golf cart batteries, used in solar applications. There are no real plates in Carbon Zinc batteries, but we recharged them all the time in the 60's, parents were cheap, batteries were a luxury.
> 
> *Rancher *


I was replying to a post by Urinal regarding 12v lead acid battery conditioners.


----------



## kenflannery (Jan 6, 2016)

I got a self charging AA battery a year or two ago, the top of the battery pops off and has a male USB plug. So obviously it has a little less capacity than a normal AA (because of the USB), but I use it for my beard trimmer and just charge it with my phone charger, it's worked pretty good. I think I got it on Amazon, but here's a link to their site: https://www.usbcell.com/product/1, I'm guessing other brands do it too by now.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

kenflannery said:


> I got a self charging AA battery a year or two ago, the top of the battery pops off and has a male USB plug. So obviously it has a little less capacity than a normal AA (because of the USB), but I use it for my beard trimmer and just charge it with my phone charger, it's worked pretty good. I think I got it on Amazon, but here's a link to their site: https://www.usbcell.com/product/1, I'm guessing other brands do it too by now.


That's an interesting concept, but it's not an alkaline battery. It's a standard NiMH with a built in charging circuit.
Cool though.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Interesting experiment, and yes, I would be interested in seeing something like this with an actual rechargeable battery.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I have two adjustable timers wired together as so I can adjust the on and off time. On larger lead acid batteries I've used them to bring back some life to otherwise dead batteries by hitting them with an overcharge for a short time then allowing them to cool down. 12vdc, I think it was about 15 seconds on and about 3 minutes off at about 30vdc. I guess the same thing could be tried with non rechargeable 1.5's


----------



## lifestyle (Mar 21, 2016)

*Awesome İnformative Websites*

Guys! i found that informative a website,it is about teaching you how to recondition or refurbish and already existing battery.. i think you should check it out: Recondition Your Old Batteries Back To 100% Of Their Working Condition ? EZ Battery Reconditioning


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

lifestyle said:


> Guys! i found that informative a website,it is about teaching you how to recondition or refurbish and already existing battery.. i think you should check it out: Recondition Your Old Batteries Back To 100% Of Their Working Condition ? EZ Battery Reconditioning


Your first post is a link?
No thanks.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

When I meet someone for the first time, I like to introduce myself and shake hands as a sign of friendship. Should the other person not shake hands or introduce himself, I (as most people, I believe) have a tendency to be wary. When someone comes to my home’s door and starts right off with “How much would you be willing to pay for ______,” without so much as a, “howdy, my name is _______”, it turns me off right away and I usually close the door in their face. While there is no way that you could know about the people here and our attitude towards people who appear to be out to sell their wares without an introduction and let us say “a little foreplay”. I guess you probably don’t have the time, but a lot of people on the forum started off by just reading the posts and learning about the group and it’s etiquette before they jumped in feet first trying to sell something.


----------



## TVC (Sep 18, 2016)

Probably common knowledge, but investing in some lead-acid batteries would be more useful than just recharging your old alkaline batteries. $40 might get you two nice, lightly used rechargeable lead acid batteries which would hold their charge for a while, as well as be extraordinarily easy to charge with any working power source you ran into. Just something worth looking into if you want cheap power after line-electricity goes down. Car batteries are a form of (overpriced) lead-acid batteries. This may not be quite the topic of the thread, I apologize in advance.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

TVC said:


> Probably common knowledge, but investing in some lead-acid batteries would be more useful than just recharging your old alkaline batteries. $40 might get you two nice, lightly used rechargeable lead acid batteries which would hold their charge for a while, as well as be extraordinarily easy to charge with any working power source you ran into. Just something worth looking into if you want cheap power after line-electricity goes down. Car batteries are a form of (overpriced) lead-acid batteries. This may not be quite the topic of the thread, I apologize in advance.


Yea, a little off topic but this thread has been quiet for a while so it's ok; but it has been an informative thread.

Personally in addition to the lead acid batteries in the vehicles I've got sixteen L-16 RE batteries in my power system. As I type this on this sunny day they are charging at 69.1 amps at 57.7v.


----------

